# alternator belt on 1.6td with ac



## corwine123 (Sep 8, 2007)

So i popped my alternator belt. to put on a new one i have to take off the ac belt. I cannot for the life of me find the tensioning mechanism for the ac compressor. anybody got any tips. I even was lookin in the bentely and i couldnt figure it out.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

corwine123 said:


> So i popped my alternator belt. to put on a new one i have to take off the ac belt. I cannot for the life of me find the tensioning mechanism for the ac compressor. anybody got any tips. I even was lookin in the bentely and i couldnt figure it out.


The tension for the AC belt, like the WP, is controlled by the number of shims installed on the, in this case, crankshaft pulley. That's the way you adjust for slight differences in the belt.

steve a


----------

